# San Miguel de Allende & Doc Severinsen



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

I would like to come up to San Miguel de Allende and hear Doc Severinsen and his band El Ritmo de la Vida play. Do they have a regular night of the week that they play when they are in town, and does anyone know the details (i.e. reservation needed, cost, location, etc) ? Any nearby hotel recommendations ?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

GringoCArlos said:


> I would like to come up to San Miguel de Allende and hear Doc Severinsen and his band El Ritmo de la Vida play. Do they have a regular night of the week that they play when they are in town, and does anyone know the details (i.e. reservation needed, cost, location, etc) ? Any nearby hotel recommendations ?


I don't know if he has a regular gig. He just had a reunion show with Gil & Cartas(two well known San Miguel musicians) at the Teatro Angela Peralta on 18 August.
My suggestion is to search the online version of the Atencion which is the weekly bi-lingual newspaper(comes out Fridays). Especially look at the Que Pasa section that has two weeks of events. I usually pick up Fridays when go to San Miguel but missed last week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you - I'll keep checking for their next gig.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I expect to go to San Miguel Friday. If so, will pick up the new Atencion.
I'll send PM if they have advertised date.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Watching for a year and a half - never seen any news that Doc's in town and playing. Anyone local to San Miguel have any hints for me?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I've only seen charity events a few times the last year or so. Was in San Miguel recently and was told that he got divorced again, had a new sweet young thing and was traveling a lot.


----------

